# kill switch



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

anybody install one it their 64-67? use normal rocker? interrupt to coil? if so how to wire without killing burniig points? i will switch to hei or accel fake points soon. thanks paul


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why would you need a kill switch? Why not just use the key?


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

we still live in crack town (detroit). theives around here are opertunists not smart enough to figure out a kill switch but strong enough to use a screw driver to instead of a key.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh-okay!
On a buddies `64 Chevelle I rigged up another key switch under the drivers seat that was connected to the main battery connection. Without the key under the seat, the whole car was dead. I also made a chain lock system under behind the grill to lock the hood down.
If you have an electrical fuel pump, be sure to run that off a different line then the distributor, that way if the thieves hot wire the coil, it won't power the fuel pump too, causing the car to run out of gas sooner then they think.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks for the pump tip. it does have an electric pump that was keyed with the ignition. i will wire 2 switches. thanks again


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a kill switch in my '67 that is in series with the coil primary. It is a hidden toggle switch and has no bearing on the resistor wire on the primary side itself: it is inline with the resistor wire, so the resistance is still there. I have stock ignition, and have been running the car this way since 1983 with no issues, other than I STILL have the car!! Oh, to live in Wisconsin and not have to WORRY about this stuff!! 
Jeff


----------

